# Drucken,drucken und drucken



## bobderplanet (17. März 2006)

Also auch wenn in einem Thema schon stand, dass es das Thema schon mal gab, ich es im Forum aber nicht gefunden habe, fang ich nochmal an.

Also ich möchte in einer Konsolenanwendung die Bildschirmausgabe drucken, also das Dos-Fenster.
Gibt es dafür einen Befehl und wenn ja welchen. Ich benutze WINXp und den Bloodshett DevC++ Editor.

Danke für eure Hilfe im voraus!!

Gruß Bob ;-)


----------



## Tobias K. (25. März 2006)

moin




> Gibt es dafür einen Befehl....


*Wegschmeiss und totlach*

An den Inhalt der Konsole kommen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/998026-post6.html

Drucken z.B.:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c/185049-drucken.html?highlight=variable+drucken


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## FaNo86 (31. März 2006)

Hi

So geht es auch:

```
#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

int main()
{
    
    
    cout<<"Hallo"<<endl;  //Hallo auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben
    

    system("pause"); //auf Tastendruck warten

    system("prn");  //Befehl für drucken
    
    
     
    
    return 0;
}
```


----------

